# Street SUP?



## SKeen (Feb 23, 2009)

Sounds really silly. Doesn't mean you shouldn't try it!


----------



## InflatableSteve (Jun 12, 2013)

SKeen said:


> Sounds really silly. Doesn't mean you shouldn't try it!


It looks pretty silly to, but if it gets me off my lazy ass then it might be worth a try.


----------



## GratefulOne (Jun 12, 2010)

maybe you could see if there are any synchronized roller-blading dance groups in your area and start there... lol.


----------



## InflatableSteve (Jun 12, 2013)

GratefulOne said:


> maybe you could see if there are any synchronized roller-blading dance groups in your area and start there... lol.


Do I get to wear a tutu and tights?


----------



## SKeen (Feb 23, 2009)

Apparently street SUP can be really badass afterall


----------



## InflatableSteve (Jun 12, 2013)

SKeen said:


> Apparently street SUP can be really badass afterall


If I worked out, got a few tribal tattoos, and had the reverse surgery that turned Michael Jackson white, I would look like that. lol


----------



## InflatableSteve (Jun 12, 2013)

Seriously though, if any of you have tried this, please pitch in.


----------



## GratefulOne (Jun 12, 2010)

haha. that is bad ass. .....


and thanks for humoring me Steve! you just became my favorite mountain buzzer. cheers! good luck on Quest for SUP!


----------



## SKeen (Feb 23, 2009)

I haven't tried it, but the muscle group use looks like it would be similar and a lot of that would depend on how much effort you put into using good form (much like any other paddling pursuit). You could mix in some good old fashioned foot kicking or tic-taking too.


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

Just get one of these! Don't even have to leave your living room! BAM!


----------



## benjamin_smith (Jul 22, 2013)

Same muscle groups:


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

benjamin_smith said:


> Same muscle groups:


HAHA!


----------



## InflatableSteve (Jun 12, 2013)

benjamin_smith said:


> Same muscle groups:


Na, I use to do that. It didn't help with my muscles.


----------



## benjamin_smith (Jul 22, 2013)

I haven't tried land paddling, but I know for it to mimic SUP closely you need a specific board. If you use a normal longboard you'll be forced to stay in "surf stance". If you get one that's super wide you can paddle with your feet side-by-side like you would on a SUP.

The other thing that I'm not sure about, is the difference in the paddle strokes. With water SUP the paddle goes into the water. With land SUP the paddle cannot go into the ground, so I'd expect it to behave differently.

A lot of people make their own land paddles for cheap. I'd say make a paddle, borrow a longboard, and give it a shot!


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

I have done some land paddling, my opinion is it's kind of fun....but not very similar to paddling in terms of training. You basically push off the ground like a push pole on a fishing skiff or something. Not very close to the motion of the catch and stroke of paddling. 

Buttons makes it look cool though, eh?


----------



## ssupDEE (Mar 2, 2015)

benjamin_smith said:


> Same muscle groups:


Hahha yeah same muscle group but alot more fun!! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHGrkNojRWY


----------



## Bigdrops (Feb 28, 2013)

What ever floats your boat


----------

